# Musik einfügen in Power Point 2002 (mp3)



## felidae (24. Februar 2007)

Wer kann hier helfen?  
Seit längerer Zeit versuche ich vergebens Musik in Form einer mp3 Datei komplett in eine PPS zu integrieren. Dieses scheint wohl sehr schwierig zu sein.

Wenn ich einen Ordner erstelle, in dem die PPS und die Musik zusammen gespeichert sind und diesen verschicke, dann ist es möglich, dass der Empfänger diese Musik hören kann, wenn er sie vorher separat gespeichert hat!

Nun möchte ich aber gerne die Musik so einbetten, dass sie in der PPS komplett integriert ist, wenn ich sie als E-Mail verschicke.

Für eine Information bin ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß, Felidae


----------



## Enumerator (24. Februar 2007)

Abend!

In der PPT - Hilfe (die man immer zuerst befragen sollte ) steht folgendes:



> Wenn Audiodateien größer als 100 KB sind, werden sie standardmäßig automatisch mit der Datei verknüpft und nicht in die Datei eingebettet. Sie können diese Standardeinstellung auf einen Wert festlegen, der kleiner oder größer als 100 KB ist. Weist eine Präsentation verknüpfte Dateien auf, müssen Sie die verknüpften Dateien zusammen mit der Präsentation kopieren, wenn Sie die Präsentation auf einem anderen Computer vorführen möchten.


Diese Einstellung findest Du unter >> Extras >> Optionen >> Allgemein.

Gruß
Enum


----------



## knutschkanone (10. September 2009)

hab im ganzen netz nach einer antwort gesucht und nur fragen gefunden, deswegen antworte ich hier noch!

ich weiß jetzt,wie man eine mp3 in eine präsentation einbindet. habe lange getüftelt, aber nun gehts.
habe erstmal unter extras- optionen-allgemein  3000 Kb größe eingetragen.
dann hab ich die mp3 geöffnet und im programm unter -> einfügen-film+sdound-aufnehmen- die mp3 aufgenommen.dann noch  ein bisschen alles angepasst und es geht- hurra!bitte sucht euch raus, wo man die datei dann auswählen kann, die man aufgenommen hat. hab ihr vor der aufnahme einennamen gegeben.
wer noch mehr fragen hat, kann mir ne mail schicken: 
meins@inbox.ru

lg an alle hier


----------



## felidae (11. September 2009)

Hallo knutschkanone, 
das ist ja genial!
Ich habe es gerade ausprobiert und es klappt tatsächlich.
Deine Anleitung ist sehr hilfreich, denn MP3 Dateien sind wesentlich kleiner als die WAV Dateien. So wird eine PPS nicht so extrem groß .
Ich danke Dir!
Liebe Grüße von felidae


----------

